# 400x Time lapse of Lettuce Nudibranch laying eggs



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I caught it in the act, thought it was pretty cool :bigsmile: I don't have another so unless it got fertilized in store these eggs are duds...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------

